# OK, so when do you NEED a tractor?



## btuser (Sep 1, 2010)

I've only got 5 acres.  Its rough, some of it wet, and I probably should leave well enough alone.  But I've got plans, big plans, plans of things I could do IF ONLY I had the right tools.

Every now and then I start looking for tlb on Ebay, craigslist, and the like.  This time it got real serious with exactly what I was looking for and a really good price.  Does anyone here own a tractor and regret it?  I don't have large animals, I don't have large fields to mow.  About the only thing I could justify it for is the 400' driveway but I've got a huge snowblower that works great for that.   

Most guys my age want Harleys and convertables.  I'm having a midlife tractor crisis.  I've already asked the boss and she'd say yes if I'd only shut up about it.  I don't have a garage for it so I'd have build one.  I've got the cash but I'd probably finance it anyway, so now I've got a hunk of metal getting old under a tarp and a payment that keeps coming every month.  I harvest about  2 cord/year from my own property right now while I'm cutting back/clearing it out, other than that I don't know.  

I'm not looking for the same scenario as a boat:  Use it a couple times and then just glad to get rid of it.  How often would I really use it?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 1, 2010)

I have an acre and a half and use my tractor a couple times a week.  Today it moved 30 yards of runner crush.  Sunday, it moved my heap so I can split next years.  Last week, it graded the space for the orchard, etc.


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 1, 2010)

A great site for info on tractors is www.mytractorforum.com. Very knowledgable and friendly group that will help you out.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 1, 2010)

BTW, my 30 year old tractor sits outside and doesn't complain too much.  Unless it is purely a toy or is making you money, I wouldn't buy a new one.  Buy one that you can use and not worry about getting dirty.


----------



## btuser (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm looking at the sub-compact class.  Kubota BX25 ect.   Problem I see is this size tractor will only lift about 500lbs into the bed of a truck.   I'd really like something that I could put forks onto and take a ton of pellets (or whatever) out of the truck.  This size won't do it, but if I can barely justify this size I can't justify anything larger.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 1, 2010)

A ton is a lot on a small loader, maybe you should be looking at a used skid steer?  My 3 pt is rated for two ton but the loader wouldn't do anywhere near a ton especially out on forks.  If you had a low trailer, you could use the forks that go in the 3 pt on something a little bigger than the BX25.  Also keep in mind that my 30 year old 2 ton Ford was $7500 with a loader and a backhoe.  Far from the prettiest but gets a lot of work done and no payment book.


----------



## thinkxingu (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like you already answered your question: if it can't do the one thing you KNOW you want it to do, why go any further?!  You'd be as well off buying a Harley and putting forks on it!

S


----------



## btuser (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd never get away with something that's not pretty.  I'm also not looking at new either.  With everbody losing their house there are some people letting go of their toys.  The thing that scares me is walking down the same road as someone who spent too much money on toys!  I can justify it, and then I can tell myself why I don't need it and be right in either case.  At the end of the day I know I'm not going to lend it to friends, or rent it, or make money by picking up jobs.  Its just going to sit there and I'll have to think of ways to use it.  12-15k isn't going to break me but I can't even stand cars, and I use them every day.


----------



## fossil (Sep 1, 2010)

I live on 2.5 acres.  I don't need a tractor.  But that didn't stop me.  I have a Massey-Ferguson GC 2310 TLB.  Although I've used the backhoe, and it's a lot of fun, it's of marginal value as my property is very rocky and I don't have a lot of backhoe-type work that needs doing.  Right now I have the backhoe removed (which is pretty easy to do), and am enjoying using the 3PH to move my trailers & splittter around.  The FEL is endlessly useful for everything from firewood to snow...but its lift capacity is something like 675 lbs...nowhere near what you're looking for.  Last week I sold my Harley (actually my second Harley, 6th motorcycle...and quite possibly my last).  I really get a kick out of my little tractor, and it makes a lot of things a lot easier.  Rick


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 1, 2010)

15K buys a lot of machine lately.  Unfortunately, I bought mine a few years ago.  A neighbor of mine just bought a Deere 110 TLB for 15K, makes me sick.  When I was shopping, I couldn't touch it for under 35K.

What else other than pellets do you want to do?  You can get yourself a tilt trailer and then use 3pt forks if that is the only issue.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 1, 2010)

A little tractor is extreamly versatile. Your first tractor should be a short term purchase so you can learn what you really want. Get a compact tractor with a loader and 3 point. Buy used it will retain its value unless you leave it outside. Don't you need a woodshed? Make it a little bigger to house the tractor. Can't go wrong with used deere equiptment unless it was greatly abused.
If you have never been around tractors, get some training from a friend who has. You could kill yourself or others.


----------



## chuckn (Sep 1, 2010)

Check into Kioti tractors- better than Kubotas, I've had both....more steel and weight for ground work...less money and better warranty (4 years), and they are still orange.  Look into a CK20 or CK25 with a loader.  Once you get the little micro kubota- you will be kicking yourself for not getting more tractor for the same money.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 2, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> I'm not looking for the same scenario as a boat:  Use it a couple times and then just glad to get rid of it.  How often would I really use it?



I had a boat. In fact I had two boats. Nice boats they were. Hardly ever got a chance to use them.

I now have a Kubota that I use probably on average 3 times a week.

You will find uses for it that you probably can't now envision.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 2, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the sub-compact class.  Kubota BX25 ect.   Problem I see is this size tractor will only lift about 500lbs into the bed of a truck.   I'd really like something that I could put forks onto and take a ton of pellets (or whatever) out of the truck.  This size won't do it, but if I can barely justify this size I can't justify anything larger.



Not to knock the BX, for a TLB they may not be a better integrated package on the market but I would forgo the backhoe and buy a larger more capable tractor. If it is a Kubota a larger "B" or even and "L" might be the ticket, but there are good options in other brands too.

You could always rent a mini excavator if need be for digging stuff if needed.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought a Bobcat Track machine for 13K and I am having a blast with it.  It will lift 2,000 lbs, and dig and plow, lift logs with forks and you can rent a ton of attachments like post hole diggers etc.  I do not have a tractor but have looked at a bunch of used ones, I would not buy a new one.  It is amazing what you can buy used for a couple of grand and tractors seems to run forever (you see 1940s and 50s still going strong).  Ford 8N, Case, Farmall etc.  Some are pretty too .  A pilot I know has 3 huge Case Farm tractors he bought for $5,000 a piece and they actually lifted a whole house and moved it and look great (new they would be over 70K).  Don't get me wrong I have a kubuta lawn tractor and used my buddies Kubuta Tractor today to move rock for rip rap at my lake house.  He cuts the grass with it, has a tiller and it has a small bucket.  If you buy a used tractor first you will always get your money back out of it.  A new one and it will needlessly depreciate in my opinion.  Kubuta is a good brand, in fact my Bobcat even has a Kubuta Diesel in it.


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a older massy 60 hp tracter and probably use it about 25 times / year. I use it to grade the drive, plow snow, pull logs out of the woods, pull my wood trailer to and from the woods when its to muddy for my truck,
pull broken or stuck cars and misc. chores.


----------



## hedge wood (Sep 2, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> A little tractor is extreamly versatile. Your first tractor should be a short term purchase so you can learn what you really want. Get a compact tractor with a loader and 3 point. Buy used it will retain its value unless you leave it outside. Don't you need a woodshed? Make it a little bigger to house the tractor. Can't go wrong with used deere equiptment unless it was greatly abused.
> If you have never been around tractors, get some training from a friend who has. You could kill yourself or others.


Not to knock other brands of tractors because I have owned other brands but I think you will find deere do hold there value. I will give one example. I farmed and worked in town for years. Six years ago I had some health problems so we had a farm sale and rented our ground out . I had a 1982 4240 I had bought in 1995 with 2000 hours on it for 20,000 and sold it on auction 2004 with 4000 hours on it for 28,500. The tractor had cab heat and air 120 HP. The tractor had always been shedded and was very nice. All the john deere tractors and equipment we had sold like this. Buy a nice tractor and enjoy it. I know have a newer JD 5603 front wheel assit for moving snow, fire wood and mowing around fields. It is a mid size tractor and loader 90 Hp. It will pickup 1500 pounds on a set of forks but it is a big load for it.


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> I live on 2.5 acres.  I don't need a tractor.  But that didn't stop me.  I have a Massey-Ferguson GC 2310 TLB.  Although I've used the backhoe, and it's a lot of fun, it's of marginal value as my property is very rocky and I don't have a lot of backhoe-type work that needs doing.  Right now I have the backhoe removed (which is pretty easy to do), and am enjoying using the 3PH to move my trailers & splittter around.  The FEL is endlessly useful for everything from firewood to snow...but its lift capacity is something like 675 lbs...nowhere near what you're looking for.  Last week I sold my Harley (actually my second Harley, 6th motorcycle...and quite possibly my last).  I really get a kick out of my little tractor, and it makes a lot of things a lot easier.  Rick



NOT the purple bike ?!??!!?


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 2, 2010)

With 5 acres I think you NEED a tractor. for what, I'm not really sure, but were I in your shoes, I'd be posting pictures already. I don't really have much advice on what to get, my experience is with a bunch of oversized farm tractors that get used for jobs big and small. My own personal tractor is an old John Deere B that isn't horribly useful as it stands. I've pulled out fences with it, ran augers, pulled wagons around, and even ran a mower with it. I've never had a loader on it, nor a plow, but those are things that you can get ahold of. I'd imagine a newer tractor would be even more useful. My tractor has to live on the family farm, because I don't have space now that I'm a city boy, so i have to pretend that my John Deere mower is a tractor....


----------



## Thrash44047 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ive only got 3.5 AC but I wish I had bought an old Ford 8,9 or 2n. They are great old tractors take an absolute beating and are very versatile. I have a Cub Low-Boy which is nice but no 3pt hitch makes it a bit limited.  I still do what I need but a few friends have 8Ns and I envy them.  You can usually get one for about 2-4K.  The 4k ones are in great condition.  Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## lowroadacres (Sep 2, 2010)

We have a 20 hp Ford/New Holland hydrostatic with FWA.  Bucket forks, FEL and 3pth are essentials for me.  We have 2 and a half acres of our own and the run of a whole lot more where we cut our wood and where we hunt.

We use our tractor on a daily basis for firewood, landscaping, market gardening, renovations, hunting, mowing, snowclearing, etc etc.

I do not know how we got along without it prior to having it.  Last night I went to our lumber stockpile and in less than 5 minutes moved several sheets of plywood across our yard on the forks and parked the tractor in a convenient place for the roofer who came today to put new shingles on our house.

Tomorrow I will use the tractor to move the plywood back that was unused and to take the few chunks of rotten plywood to our burning pile.

Between the father in law who shares our yard and I the tractor is in constant use.

I have grown up using all sorts of tractors and I find there are very few bad ones.  I would stay as simple as possible in my choice of tractors though if I were you.

In hindsight we enjoy the hydrostatic but if and when it ever has troubles it is waaaaay more complex to fix than a mechanical drive tractor.


----------



## fossil (Sep 2, 2010)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> ...NOT the purple bike ?!??!!?



Yup...it's gone.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, I'm going to be the odd man out and say that for me personally I would be hard pressed to say I would need a tractor if I only had 5 acres of land. To me a tractor is a tool . . . but the one thing about a tool -- any tool -- is that you need to pick out the right tool for the right size job . . . in other words if I was building a birdhouse I probably wouldn't need to buy a top end table saw, air compressor, air nailer, etc. . . . if a regular old Skil saw and hammer would do the trick.

Don't get me wrong . . . my own feeling is it's your money and your call . . . and only you can decide if you would truly use the tractor . . . and I suspect that if you had a tractor you might opt to plow the driveway with it instead of the snowblower . . . and you'll probably find some other uses for the tractor. However, in my own case, even having access to my father's Kubota with a winch, I do most of my wood harvesting with my ATV and trailer . . . and I don't often find a real need to borrow the Kubota . . . but again . . . it really is your call.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 2, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> OK, I'm going to be the odd man out and say that for me personally I would be hard pressed to say I would need a tractor if I only had 5 acres of land. To me a tractor is a tool . . . but the one thing about a tool -- any tool -- is that you need to pick out the right tool for the right size job . . . in other words if I was building a birdhouse I probably wouldn't need to buy a top end table saw, air compressor, air nailer, etc. . . . if a regular old Skil saw and hammer would do the trick.
> 
> Don't get me wrong . . . my own feeling is it's your money and your call . . . and only you can decide if you would truly use the tractor . . . and I suspect that if you had a tractor you might opt to plow the driveway with it instead of the snowblower . . . and you'll probably find some other uses for the tractor. However, in my own case, even having access to my father's Kubota with a winch, I do most of my wood harvesting with my ATV and trailer . . . and I don't often find a real need to borrow the Kubota . . . but again . . . it really is your call.


You don't oftern find a real need to borrow the bota. Its nice to have one at your disposal!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 2, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True . . . true . . . after being in the minority on the tractor opinion I will be the first to confess that there have been times when the Kubota has been wicked useful . . . namely in pulling down hung up trees after I've had a bad day . . . or in moving very large rocks on my property. That said, I really don't borrow it that often.


----------



## lukem (Sep 2, 2010)

Someone above mentioned a skid steer.  With the economy the way it is, guys are letting these go REALLY cheap because they can't keep them busy.  They are selling for about 1/2 of what they were a couple years ago.  My BIL has a construction business and just scooped one up.

 It sounds like you just want to move stuff around (not cultivate or mow) so this may be a good option.  Even the small ones have enormous lifting capacity.  You can also get a lot of attachments / rent attachments if you have a one-off project (also mentioned above).

Look into an equipment auction...they have everything.  You can browse around...talk to folks...and see what everything is selling for.  We have them around my area pretty regularly.

Also, if you want it...and have the money...and won't make the boss mad...sounds like a done deal.  If you buy used at the bottom of the market...you're not going to loose money.  Some used equipment actually appreciates in value (older tractors in particular).


----------



## lowroadacres (Sep 2, 2010)

@firefighter Jake...

Point taken.  There are interchangeable tools such as snow blowers and ATV's that are similar in nature to a tractor and I could do much of what I choose to do with them.

My statement of needing a tractor has to be framed in this reality.

I want a rural lifestyle and as such we live on the edge of a small city.  While I want the rural lifestyle I also have to work full time and this includes travel for work.  It also includes my wanting the kids to be able to take part in both the rural activities and the urban ones such as organized sports, music lessons, school activities, etc, etc.

If i did not have the tractor my time and energy would be maxed out like it was before the tractor arrived.  For me the tractor is a tool of convenience.  I could manage with a snowblower and an ATV but in our case the tractor was the tool that would be lowest maintenance, run the cheapest (diesel) and provide the most versatile options for the combination of snow clearing, wood harvesting, landscaping, market gardening, and hunting.  I have begun to use the tractor almost exclusively to retrieve whitetail as I can hunt within an easy walk of my house and when they are home I simply use the loader to lift the animal up and process it easily.

We could use other tools but for us the best bang for the buck to allow us to have a foot in the city and one in the country has been a little tractor.

That being said I could handle full retiring right now so I could take that work habit and factor out of the mix!


----------



## muncybob (Sep 2, 2010)

When I bought my 2nd tractor(it's a Power Trac) I was looking for something that 1. didn't take up a lot of storage room 2. can do multiple tasks...and do them well(of primary importance to me was good finish mowing & FEL) 3. didn't cost an arm & a leg! and 4. attachments were not a PITA to change out. My first tractor was a Farmall 140 with a 5' belly mower...it served it's purpose but it's collecting dust now that I have a tractor that's much more stable on uneven ground and actually much easier to use...but I would still use the 140 to pull the manure spreader, etc. 
Just be sure that if you decide to get one it's one that you can service yourself(if you are that kind of person) and that it can do your routine tasks and do them well. I can't tell you how many times I've said "this tractor is the best $$ I've ever spent" since buying my tractor.  Tractor By Net is a good place to visit to get owners input(of course a lot of it will be brand biased) on what's good & bad about different brands. I only have a mower and bucket for my tractor. I plan to get more attachments soon more suited to their tasks...but the tractor/bucket has allowed me to easily cut some large trees and load them into my truck without any help ...and has allowed me to use a small trailer to get to Craigs List scrounging job sites.
I doubt a tractor purchase is something you'll ever regret.


----------



## zr2yz125 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 10 acres on the side of a mountain.  I bought a new JD 4120 a few years ago before I started building my house.  I had it equipped just the way I wanted it - bobcat style bucket attachment - 2500 # FEL - 8' backhoe - and extra hydraulics at both ends so I can run anything I ever want to in the future.  I could not imagine living without the big FEL, I needed something that would fork pallets out of my HD pickup - rock, tile, flooring and other bobcat attachments from the rental yard.  I dug the 1000' long utility trench from the house to the street with it, and that alone paid for the whole tractor (vs having somebody else dig it).  So the way I look at it, I have a lot of tractor that I spent 3 months of time after work using and I got it for free.

During construction it sat outside, but now it has a nice barn to rest in at nite.  Sometimes I dont use for a month (during boating season - by the way I have had my 23' boat for 10 years and love every minute of it) and sometimes I am using it every other day.  In fact, with 400 hours on the tractor in 2 years time - and it doesnt make me any $$ - I'd say I get a great amt of use out of it.


----------



## ManiacPD (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in the same situation - own 5 acres and have been tractor shopping.  Seems like a lot of decent stuff is showing up on Craigslist lately.

I've done a ton of research and my suggestion is you talk to a dealer even though you aren't going to buy one from a dealer.  They can help you decide what size is right for you.

Finally, my rule of thumb with power equipment is to always buy one size larger than what you think you need if you can swing it.  That being said I'd consider a B-series over the BX for additional loader capacity and a heavier machine.  For myself I like the size of the B7500 but if I found a B7800 at the right price I'd probably jump on it.

Good luck!


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a tractor that can pick up a little over a ton. But it's a 75hp unit. Not cheap. I'll post pics later, but I'm handling 1/2 cord of hardwood on pallets very easily. Once you get a tractor, you won't regret it. I paid $32,000 for my unit, which included a BH w/hyd thumb. This unit was at a dealers, on consignment. Owner had to liquidate his assets in a hurry. One yr earlier, he paid $58,000 for this unit. I found it and ran like heck to the dealer. Keep looking, deals are out there, but you might have to move fast.  Check out www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## ramonbow (Sep 2, 2010)

I have not been using ours very much since i bought a pickup.  With that said it is real handy and you will find jobs for it once you have it.  As a suggestion I would include some attachments as part of your purchase.  What I would find the most usefull is a loader, a blade, forks, and mower.  Buy a newer one if you have the money, buy an older classic if you don't mind tinkering a little and giving up some conveniences.  

It sounds like this is something you really want and can afford.  Buy smart and take care of it and it could be a solid investment.  One guy by the relatives place have an older farmall at a vacation place that may be 1/4 of an acre and he mostly just has a good time driving it around in circles in the driveway.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know that I NEED a tractor but I have two plus one of my father's two stays in my shed. If I didn't have at least one tractor, a lot of the tasks on my 12.5 acres would simply go undone as I don't have enough time to do everything now. A few words of advice. Look used as you might find some good deals but don't dismiss new because the "estate" sized tractors hold their value really well and sometimes the financing is good enough to make them a better deal than used. Larger units will do most jobs faster than a little unit and do some jobs that smaller units won't do but there are also jobs that smaller units can do that larger units can't do because of size or weight such as fitting into a tight space  or weight causing unwanted compaction of soil.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thrash44047 said:
			
		

> Ive only got 3.5 AC but I wish I had bought an old Ford 8,9 or 2n. They are great old tractors take an absolute beating and are very versatile. I have a Cub Low-Boy which is nice but no 3pt hitch makes it a bit limited.  I still do what I need but a few friends have 8Ns and I envy them.  You can usually get one for about 2-4K.  The 4k ones are in great condition.  Just my $0.02 worth.


I kinda like the old N series ford tractors, and I seem to find them quite often for reasonable prices around here. If there are any fans of that tractor, then google the New Holland 8N, which is a new "retro" styled tractor. It's kinda neat, but I don't know how much they cost nor their specs and features.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 2, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Thrash44047 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I ddn't know such a thing existed, thanks for the tip.

here is an overview w/ specs, etc.

http://agriculture.newholland.com/u...Mowers/Boomer-8N/Pages/Products_overview.aspx


----------



## richg (Sep 2, 2010)

DANGER WILL ROBINSON! 

I won't get into the issue of whether you "need" a tractor. However, if you do decide to buy one and are looking on Craigslist or Ebay, be careful as all heck as there  are a frightening amount of scams out there for tractors and people get taken every day. I would suggest that you physically inspect the machine before buying it, insist that they have a receipt for puchase, and do not pay anything in advance. I played a great game with a scammer from Eastern Europe a few months back. They were allegedly selling a Deere tractor at an incredible price....they wanted me to go to a "private auction" on Ebay and then pay their "Ebay Agent" in advance, even though they said the tractor was located only two hours from my house. I kept insisting that I would drive to the location and pay cash on the spot for the machine. They said they could not take cash, only a wire transfer. Ebay hacked their fake site down, but they are back at it. 

Buyer beware!


----------



## zr2yz125 (Sep 2, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> DANGER WILL ROBINSON!
> 
> I won't get into the issue of whether you "need" a tractor. However, if you do decide to buy one and are looking on Craigslist or Ebay, be careful as all heck as there  are a frightening amount of scams out there for tractors and people get taken every day. I would suggest that you physically inspect the machine before buying it, insist that they have a receipt for puchase, and do not pay anything in advance. I played a great game with a scammer from Eastern Europe a few months back. They were allegedly selling a Deere tractor at an incredible price....they wanted me to go to a "private auction" on Ebay and then pay their "Ebay Agent" in advance, even though they said the tractor was located only two hours from my house. I kept insisting that I would drive to the location and pay cash on the spot for the machine. They said they could not take cash, only a wire transfer. Ebay hacked their fake site down, but they are back at it.
> 
> Buyer beware!



x2

I was told something similar, "I am on an oil rig in the gulf and will have the tractor delivered to you once you send me the payment"

I asked them if they would take a 3rd party out of state check for an amount greater than the purchase price and send me a wire transfer for the overpayment.  I never heard from them again....


----------



## btuser (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had a few people on craigslist give me the business.  One guy said he was less than 20 miles away from me and said he'd have to ship it.  Another said he was in England and would be happy to be glad to experience the goodness of it all.  Last guy was the real deal, but wanted cash NOW dand I didn't have a trailer.  I wasn't willing to leave 5 figures with someone and then come back in a week with a trailer.  

I'm also really interested in the skidsteer w/ attachments idea.  Problem being is the machine weight would do a number on the lawn, and I want to avoid tracs because of the added expense/cost.  A large enough skidsteer with highflow hydaulics is big money and in the 50-75hp range.  That means a lot of fuel.   But a large skidsteer could handle whatever I could throw at it, and they're compact, and heated/air conditioned sometimes.  Ahhhhhhhh.

At the end of the day I make two requirements of my discressionary purchases:  1.) Will it save me money in the long run? 2.) Will it make my life easier?  The first question can always be answered when the price is right.  If I can buy and sell for the same or close to the same price then its a no-brainer.  I'm a big fan of buying a tool for the job and doing the work at my own pace, then giving the chance to the next guy sans rental price.    The second question is much harder.  Simply put, I wouldn't do the work or pay to have it done if the tractor wasn't part of the equation.  Supply side economics I guess: Buy it and the need will come.  That being said am I really making my life EASIER by purchacing a piece of equipment that will require me to do a lot of work to justify the purchase?  That's not making my life easier.  

I appreciate the responses.  Especially the ones IN FAVOR of buying.......


----------



## djblech (Sep 3, 2010)

I started with a Kioti dk35 and traded up to the dk45 that I have now. Both tractors are great, the 45 has more lift (about 2400 lbs on the fel). The 45 is the largest tractor that Kioti makes that is naturally aspirated, (no turbocharger) less things to go wrong IMHO. I use the tractor in my contracting business as well as for wood and my garden. My tractor is my Harley, about the same price but way more useful. I have a backhoe, limited usefulness, Farmi winch for pullling logs, best purchase I've made, brush hog, back blade, and forks. Spend the extra $ and get a front disconnect for the bucket so you can use the forks.
Doug


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 3, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> I appreciate the responses.  Especially the ones IN FAVOR of buying.......



Here you go.  The garden prep takes about 45 minutes and fall cleanup takes the same.  Moving/skidding wood easy.  3' of snow no problem.  Brush hogging 10 acres no problem.  Box blade/York rake all good.

But, picking up a lot of weight with a 2 ton machine not so good.  Backhoes on little tractors, you are better off renting a mini-ex.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 3, 2010)

If you are worried about damage to your yard then a track machine, skid steer is the way to go.  They float across the surface much better than a wheeled skid steer.  They will also not get stuck like wheeled skid steers.  Also if you want to dig, there is no comparison.  I was worried about extra repairs.  Eventually some day I will probably need some tracks but they have 1880 hours on the original tracks and there is still alot of life in them.  The previous owner did put on new sprockets because the previous owner ran it on pavement alot.  If you are going to be using it on pavement more then a wheeled machine is the way to go.  In dirt there is no comparison.


----------



## zr2yz125 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've used those brush grapples before - they turn a 3 hour job with pallet forks into an easy 45 minutes.  I had the tractor set up to run one of those, I just need the $$ to buy one.  I have been eyeing up those farmi winches too.  Between the farmi and the grapple you would almost need a second splitter to keep up!

...if only the checkbook was bottomless...


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 3, 2010)

I've got two properties, a 15 acre vacant woodlot and my 1 acre home. I typically use the tractor more as a diesel powered wheelbarrow at home plus wood splitter and hauler duty. When I first bought the homesite I ran the tractor hard grading and landscaping but maintenance of one acre does not require a tractor. 

I bought the machine for maintenance and clearing work on the 15 acre piece and it has more than paid for itself out there. 

Backhoes on compact tractors are not a wise descision. Note that they cost about 8000 for a 12000$ sized machine. Yeah, I would love to have one for pulling stumps out but it is not worth it. 

Don't get the little BX. At least go to a B3030. You may not be able to pick the whole pallet from your pickup but you will be able to put the loader up there and load the bucket with material until it is full and then unload it onto another pallet. Way easier than moving each piece of material by hand.


----------



## btuser (Sep 3, 2010)

Gotta have the backhoe.  I'm a digger at heart.  The Deerfield Fair is coming up in a couple weeks.  At least I'll be able to gawk


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 4, 2010)

My unit came with the Hoe, but chances are as soon as I do a couple of projects, I'll sell it. The unit was $9900.00 two yrs ago. Got just a couple of scratches on it. Would be nice to take the money and put down against the loan. But time will tell if i do sell it.  
Just don't use it much.


----------



## btuser (Sep 5, 2010)

My house is a neat setup.  When they built the addition there's a garage door through the back of the garage so I can drive my truck into the backyard.  Great for mulch, loam, and compost, stone ect.  I just picked up 60 bags of concrete and drove within 3' of my project.   Of couse, if I had a tractor I would've been within 1 foot.

I want to do some grading, fine tuning, stumping, rock moving stuf of that nature.   I'm going back to my original thought of a mini-excavator.   I'm sure the small tractors are great but my main interest is not the loader but the backhoe, and I've got tight spaces (at least untill I open them up) to work around.  I'll just build the road and use the truck as the loader.


----------



## thinkxingu (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about this, and I've changed my tune.  Was at the Hopkinton, NH fair yesterday and saw some tractor displays.  Could I afford it, I suppose I'd just buy the biggest, baddest machine I could swing and find some dirt to move!

S


----------



## wellbuilt home (Sep 5, 2010)

Im sure you dont really need a tractor , But they are cool and make life easy . 
 Im thinking of getting one  to work on  finished grass . 
  A skid steer will really tear up a lawn and with a full bucket of stuff you will do more bad then good .
  I think you would be ok with a 700/ 1000lb lift capacity . 
 I move concrete block / pavers /bunks of wood all the time  with my skid steer  and if it wont lift we just listen the load .
  When you start lifting a ton of material you really start cutting up the lawn .
 A tractor/ skid  needs to be big to dig undisturbed soil , my skid is 6500lbs and cant dig very well .
  We carry 1/3 of a cord of wood without much damage .
  As far as stumping / grading   Its hard to do any real work with a tractor and stumps take real work with a  small ex  8000lb class you can dig the stump out but cant get it out of the hole . 
 If you rent a EX it will take you a day to get the feel  for digging .
 A pro can do alot of work in a 8hr day   ,  hire out the big stuff and keep a smallish tractor for finish work . 
  I have a 8000lb and 12000lb ex  and i can dig circles  around  a rental machine with a inexperienced operator. 
  Equipment cost a ton of money to rent .     John


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Sep 5, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> My house is a neat setup.  When they built the addition there's a garage door through the back of the garage so I can drive my truck into the backyard.  Great for mulch, loam, and compost, stone ect.  I just picked up 60 bags of concrete and drove within 3' of my project.   Of couse, if I had a tractor I would've been within 1 foot.
> 
> I want to do some grading, fine tuning, stumping, rock moving stuf of that nature.   I'm going back to my original thought of a mini-excavator.   I'm sure the small tractors are great but my main interest is not the loader but the backhoe, and I've got tight spaces (at least untill I open them up) to work around.  I'll just build the road and use the truck as the loader.



Sounds like a mini excavator is what you want. I had a NH TC40 with a backhow attachment and it was ok but I was not happy with its digging power. I upgraded to a Kubota L45 with a thumb on the backhoe and it is an awesome machine but way more money than a mini excavator could be had for. I wanted the loader, you sound bettter served with a grader blade.


----------



## btuser (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, I think if it happens its going to be the mini-excavator.  I've worked with the small tractors and they're great for loading and occasional digging,  but I want to do more like 50% digging.  I need to move large rocks (1-3 yard) and a thumb on the bucket is like butter on corn.  I think for a small site its the perfect thing.  I've got a friend with a bobcat so I'm guessing we could get into a symbiotic relationship, with him borrowing for digging and me borrowing for grading.


----------

